# Tiny Bomb



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

So I came across a good beer recently called Tiny Bomb and have been recieving bomb threats ever since. I guess some people just can't take a joke. Now where I live I'm surrounded by military and there's constant bombing from them almost everyday that shakes the house so I'm quite used to it by now. However today while sitting on the back porch enjoying a smoke and watching the jets fly over one hit that almost knocked me out of my chair. I ran around front to see what was going on and through the cloud of dust I could see the dreaded Cigar Lounge paper where my mailbox used to be. Thanks @WNYTony, I don't know how you do it but everytime you send something my way it's the exact thing I've been wanting. I've really been into shorter sticks lately so even though it was not necessary I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Tony goes rogue!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit @WNYTony. Enjoy.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice selection there.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I think you give @WNYTony too much credit. Obviously his caddy selected his sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Well he was plotting with @kacey. Probably the last 2 people here I needed to gang up on me lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice one, Tony. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@WNYTony nice selection but have you heard how crazy this man gets when he smokes smaller vitolas especially when he smokes them SLOW!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> Tony goes rogue!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neigh good sir @*SilkyJ* asked for this.
So @*WNYTony* mearly gave him what he asked for.
a Tiny bomb. 
Good shooting there Tony, them look like some tasty gars. @SilkyJ now that you have been tenderized, I will send you a big bomb. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: >>


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

She-bang!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

kacey said:


> @SilkyJ now that you have been tenderized, I will send you a big bomb.


Oh good lord, I don't know if I can take anymore. My stash has already doubled this week and yours hasn't even got here yet.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Whoa! Makes the bombing runs from Elgin seem......well.....Tiny! Lmao!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

SilkyJ said:


> Well he was plotting with @kacey. Probably the last 2 people here I needed to gang up on me lol.


Plotting with @kacey ? You practically begged me for a Tiny Bomb calling me out like that. I think Kacey might have been the only other one who noticed it !

Glad they arrived safely and are something you're exploring. I've got more small cigars you know...... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

On the topic of Tiny Bomb beer, if you like IPAs try Ananda. It is also made by WiseAcre brewing in Memphis, and one of my favs. I'd like to get over there sometime and tour the brewery.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Razorhog said:


> On the topic of Tiny Bomb beer, if you like IPAs try Ananda. It is also made by WiseAcre brewing in Memphis, and one of my favs. I'd like to get over there sometime and tour the brewery.


I've had that one too and really liked it. They just started carrying both of those here in town.


----------

